# Known shot?



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

hello, Im having some issues. I am hoping to work them out before indoor season. I am having a problem of getting on the spot and telling myself to fire. There is no back muscle usage, its not target panic full fledged because I can put a spot on the dot. I am just hoping that someone or there is something to take my thumb trigger shot to the next level? I have never been a full fledged Bt or Thumb Trigger expert. 

Hope someone can help me with this dilemma,
Austin


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Learning proper back tension is learned in front of a blank bale and is a "tactile" excersise. You need to teach yourself proper thumb position on the trigger and pressure. This can take days or months to perfect. 

Proper form must be learned to make all aspects of the shot to work together. Starting with stance all the way to draw elbow alignment. Once this has been perfected.....your halfway there.

You have to trust your sight picture. Aiming is not what you see but what your mind see's. You have conscious as well as subconscious aiming. Once you come to full draw dynamic tension should already be started. The shot shuld be out of the bow form 4-7 seconds once aiming has been started. This all starts with proper shot sequence. Write it down and practice each step till it becomes automatic. 

A great coach can work wonders and is well worth the money. There's just doing it and then there's doing it right.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a great article by Griv.
http://www.grivtech.com/pic/usarchery1.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

there is no i have target panic a little,and you either learn proper bt or punch.if you squeeze as alot of guys do it is still just a controlled punch bcause you still anticipate shot.now for the next level get on the bale,remove sight and learn the feel of a proper shot,this is step one,ingrain it until your mind explodes this is your foundation.if you rush and go back to targets without doing the work your tp will get worse.blank bale 5to 10 arrows a few times a day,learn the feel of a proper shot with your release.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

condude4 said:


> hello, Im having some issues. I am hoping to work them out before indoor season. I am having a problem of getting on the spot and telling myself to fire. There is no back muscle usage, its not target panic full fledged because I can put a spot on the dot. I am just hoping that someone or there is something to take my thumb trigger shot to the next level? I have never been a full fledged Bt or Thumb Trigger expert.
> 
> Hope someone can help me with this dilemma,
> Austin


I have an instructional website that would be very useful for you.. ArcheryLessonsOnline.com 

-Adam


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

ArcheryLessonsOnline.com:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Great website, espeacially for the beginning archer.


----------

